# Shitty games you still enjoy



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2012)

We all probably love some shitty franchises and games despite their terrible shlocky nature. So share 'em here.

Please note this isn't a personal soapbox to be edgy and say what is generally deemed a good franchise is bad.

Anyway for me, the most notable one has to be Dynasty Warriors. It's repetitious, rehashed, poorly voice acted crap. But I enjoy it just because of the large roster of characters and the ability to hack mindlessly through hordes of bad guys.

While I may contradict my point on "no soapboxing" but I'd add Pokemon to the list. The franchise has received little innovation over its entire history, it's formulaic, and it still kinda has mediocre looking production values, but it's a big ass RPG that still does a lot of things right on a handheld.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going to +1 on Dynasty Warriors, I only started playing the game recently since my boyfriend is a huge fan and I actually never played the games before I met him. The games have their flaws, but it's really those flaws that add a charm to the games. Same really goes to pretty much all the Koei hack n' slash games.
Plus it's fun as hell just running through enemies and watching them fly as you slash through them.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy VIII. I know it's bad. I knew it was bad when I played it the first time, but for some reason still remains one of my favorite games.


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Sep 24, 2012)

bulletstorm ! eh story line could have been a little bit better other than that lots of explosion and killing


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dynasty Warriors and Fossil fighters


----------



## NightsOwl (Sep 24, 2012)

Drakengard 1 and 2.

I know there's some fans out there.

I love the games.... but eh... most probably wont.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Mario Sunshine
Final Fantasy XIII
*EDIT*
Star Fox Assult and Command ( I mean at least Assult was good, just most people SAY it sucks)


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2012)

Prince of Persia 3D.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 24, 2012)

Muscle March for the Wii.

Don't ask.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Muscle March for the Wii.
> 
> Don't ask.



Oh god that game is so bad it loops back around to amazing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh yes, I like a whole lot of games that are considered to be shitty:

_Sonic R_ was proclaimed one of the worst games in the series - it's incredibly buggy and its poor graphics are an eyesore, but back in the day, I bought an original copy of the game for the PC and I literally infected all my friends with true love for it. We spent countless hours playing it, and I have no idea how many times I managed to complete the game due to restarting it numerous time. To most, it's a complete and utter failure. To me, it's a real gem.

_Shadow the Hedgehog_ is what most people consider the game that made Shadow unbarable. It's over the top, it features using guns, the controls leave a lot to be desired, the villian is... a tad silly... but somehow, it's another one of those games that I personally bought and loved. Somehow I managed to go past the artificial angst of the protagonist and actually enjoyed it!

_Lord of Arcana_ got incredibly low scores from most reviewers - it was a game they proclaimed to be Square-Enix's poor attempt at making Monster Hunter. Those people didn't know the origins of the game, I suppose. Sure enough, it features themes one would normally associate with Monster Hunter, but add its own twist to them and personally I love this game to bits. Perhaps it's heavy on grinding and it does have its flaws, but that said, it introduced a few features Monster Hunter could really use. I mean, targeting specific parts of the monsters, for instance. Cutting or breaking parts of monsters is incredibly time-consuming in Monster Hunter, I prefere the way Lord of Arcana solved this issue. All in all, it's a really good game that got a lot of bad press simply because people assumed it's a copycat, wheras in fact it stems from the Lord of Vermilion series and it's older than people think it is.

Another game that I like which got a lot of bad press and was rejected even by the franchise's fanbase which I adore is... _Metroid: Other M_. Yeah, I know - objectified Samus, overly dependant on Adam, blah, blah, blah. I don't see it that way. To me, the game had stellar visuals for the Wii, it had great gameplay, featured all that is good in Metroid - exploration, Prime-style FPP, classic side-scrolling and even TPP action - a novelty in the series. Moreover, it showed Samus from a more humane perspective - as someone who didn't use to work on her own, someone who cared for her team. It gave Samus a bit of emotions - something I found her to be lacking in previous games. In Other M, she was a person, not a woman-tank, which was a welcome change in my opinion. Perhaps they overdid it, but I found it entertaining. Fun Fact: Other M could also be read as M Other when you look at the boxart... Baby Metroid, anyone? Samus with maternal feelings towards the metroid who saved her life?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7sH_jz1bg&feature=related

It's one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## koolking97 (Sep 24, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yes, I like a whole lot of games that are considered to be shitty:
> 
> _Sonic R_ was proclaimed one of the worst games in the series - it's incredibly buggy and its poor graphics are an eyesore, but back in the day, I bought an original copy of the game for the PC and I literally infected all my friends with true love for it. We spent countless hours playing it, and I have no idea how many times I managed to complete the game due to restarting it numerous time. To most, it's a complete and utter failure. To me, it's a real gem.
> 
> ...


i loved shadow the hedgehog and adored metriod  other M


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 24, 2012)

Mass Ef- oh.

Onechanbara.  I enjoyed it. I'm not sure how, i'm pretty sure why. Boobs. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was.

Baten Kaitos.  I never heard anything but bad things about it, but crap I enjoyed it. I didn't care what the voice acting was like, and I was young, so I enjoyed the story quite a bit too.

Dynasty Warriors. It's just a given, everyone loves it even if they don't want to admit it.

Can't think of any series or games other than that right now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 24, 2012)

Super Adventure Island 2
====================
For people who have played Adventure Island, you know what it is. Great platforming with Master Higgens. Well Adventure Island 2 was more of an action/rpg typish game without the actual RPG elements. You got armor, different swords and everything. I really love the music in the game and just the overall gameplay. There was something about it that just stuck with me. Now, the game isn't bad per se, but it's a bad Adventure Island game. But god damn I love that game.


Weird, I had more, but as I typed that out, I completely forgot what I was going to say. Oh well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2012)

I forgot to mention Mount and Blade. It looks like shit and it's almost laughably bad but it's a modern day Sid Meier's Pirates with some entertaining combat.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sonic R
Kirby Air Ride
So far, only these come to mind.


----------



## Necron (Sep 24, 2012)

Mmmm... Guardian's Crusade for the ps1. I don't know, but I love to play that game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 24, 2012)

The Final Fantasy XIII Series
Blue Dragon and a few other RPG's
The Soul Calibur Series after III
Pokemon D/P/Pl
Fifa series


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I forgot to mention Mount and Blade. It looks like shit and it's almost laughably bad but it's a modern day Sid Meier's Pirates with some entertaining combat.



Mount and Blade is definitely not a shitty game. It's pretty damn awesome.
Except the graphics. That shit is too fun online though. You can't beat 100vs100 medieval wars, you really can't.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 25, 2012)

CoD.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 25, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII-2
Sonic Heroes
Battle Stadium D.O.N
Naruto: Clash of Ninja franchise
Naruto: Uzumaki Chronicles


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I guess I can put Final Fantasy X and X-2 on the list. I already have the money set aside for the Remake of X for the Vita. Can't wait to play as Meg Ryan again!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Well, I guess I can put Final Fantasy X and X-2 on the list. I already have the money set aside for the Remake of X for the Vita. Can't wait to play as Meg Ryan again!



Do you enjoy flogging and self mutilation as well?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I can put Final Fantasy X and X-2 on the list. I already have the money set aside for the Remake of X for the Vita. Can't wait to play as Meg Ryan again!
> ...



The battle system makes it stomachable. Using the mute button during cutscenes helps as well.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 25, 2012)

Spoiler



...Spectrobes...
I know that gameplay is sub par (or broken lol) and the dev is Disney. But i dont know. I like collecting monsters and these ones are like pokemon in space and on steroids. Almost all of them evolve into something cooler than most legendaries...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARX5iYSYrvw


----------



## YayMii (Sep 25, 2012)

Beyblade G-Revolution and Battle B-Daman on the GBA. Also, Zelda 2 if that counts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



As much as I dislike turn based battling, FFX admittedly has one of the better systems. Everything else though is laughably bad.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Sep 25, 2012)

Tower Bloxx, Not much to it, but i really enjoy this game when i'm bored;.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I can put Final Fantasy X and X-2 on the list. I already have the money set aside for the Remake of X for the Vita. Can't wait to play as Meg Ryan again!
> ...



Um...It depends. Are you offering?


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 25, 2012)

FFX. I don't give a shit what anyone says(Especially you Guild!) I love that game to death and genuinely enjoy playing it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 25, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> FFX. I don't give a shit what anyone says(Especially you Guild!) I love that game to death and genuinely enjoy playing it.



Doesn't change the fact that Meg Ryan is a shitty protagonist and the story sucks ass.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > FFX. I don't give a shit what anyone says(Especially you Guild!) I love that game to death and genuinely enjoy playing it.
> ...


Doesn't Change the fact that i enjoy the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Giggtysword344 said:
> ...



Well the thread is "Shitty games you still enjoy." It'd be rather silly if you mentioned a shitty game you _didn't_ enjoy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 25, 2012)

I enjoy a few games that most consider to be absolute crapspackle, but generally I keep my collections to the elite cream of the crop only. But for the sake of taking part...

- Sonic R. It sucks SOOOO much, but I just played through it all in one shot, unlocked all characters, and somehow didn't die of fail overdose.

- Leisure Suit Larry. Picked it up for a mere 20p, it was worth that for the 'Lesbian Nights' Grease piss-take. If you don't know what I'm talking about, youtube will amuse you this evening 

- I can't stand the newer Final Fantasy games (everything from X-2 onwards) yet I finish them simply for the sake of keeping my set complete.

- I own and will watch the Super Mario Bros, Final Fantasy and Street Fighter movies. Utterly failtastic but I still find mild amusement within. Even Super Mario Bros has a few decent lines in it, even if most of it sucks.

- I play Warhammer 40K, even though openly admitting it is apparantly a new way of asking people to laugh at me and throw things. I couldn't care less. I have 2000 points of Tau with customised and totally unique Amethyst armour, and a Crisis Battlesuit undefeated in all combat trials to date with cherry blossom paint similar to my signature across his armour which makes one hell of an impression on the table. I played a game this afternoon and had someone beg me to teach him how to do crystaline armour, since I developed the technique and apparantly nobody around here has figured it out yet. Strange, since I stumbled across it at random and it's actually incredibly simple...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 25, 2012)

Zelda Phantom Hourglass. 
Easier then any Zelda game Ive played, Cell shaded graphics that I cant stand, and total reliance on touch screen.
But the story was so captivating and remains in my top 3 Zelda games of all time.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2012)

Cloning Clyde. It's not all that great of a platformer or puzzler... but I had to 100% it all the same.

Also, that Yaris game for XBLA. I never had any idea what I was doing, which made the experience kind of engaging in its own, special way.


----------



## Die Antwoord (Sep 25, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> Mario Sunshine
> Final Fantasy XIII
> *EDIT*
> Star Fox Assult and Command ( I mean at least Assult was good, just most people SAY it sucks)



Starfox command is probably one of the worst games i've ever owned. So god damn repetitive and lacking. And forced touch screen controls (thankfully someone here hacked button controls).

I and everyone else only played it and thought they liked it because it was starfox.

And how was Mario sunshine shitty again? I last played it way back during the early gamecube years, don't remember what could've made it bad.. was thinking about ordering it off amazon.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Die Antwoord said:


> TyBlood13 said:
> 
> 
> > Mario Sunshine
> ...


a lot of people say it is shitty because of poor programming (its FULL of random glitches), and the story is oddball, and oh, its not Mario 64.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Die Antwoord said:


> Starfox command is probably one of the worst games i've ever owned. So god damn repetitive and lacking. And forced touch screen controls (thankfully someone here hacked button controls).
> 
> I and everyone else only played it and thought they liked it because it was starfox.
> 
> And how was Mario sunshine shitty again? I last played it way back during the early gamecube years, don't remember what could've made it bad.. was thinking about ordering it off amazon.



I'm not a Starfox diehard by any means (and I hate furries) but I didn't think Command was all that bad. I kinda enjoyed it. I didn't really like Star Fox 64 and it was interesting to see it turn into like a flight action game instead of an on-rails shooter. The "turn based strategy" (I use that term lightly) was a bit useless but it wasn't that bad. I actually have a physical copy of it.

And I thought Sunshine was so godawful. Just a lot of bad, useless mechanics bundled into a half-decent platformer. I mean whoever thought of the FLUUD deserves a punch in the face.


----------



## frank12 (Sep 25, 2012)

maple story


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Sep 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



I actually liked playing Blitzball


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with Gulid. I didn't like Dynasty Warriors 3 Extreme Legends at first because of the Horrible voice acting, but a couple min later I found a large ass roster(When I start realizing I Can turn over left analog and see more characters lol), and horrible voiceovers) with special weapons, and now I love it, but now the only thing that remains in my head when I play is... Horrible voice acting. They didn't put enough emotion in to the gameplay to satisfied me, So I can use the full Gaming Experience.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 25, 2012)

Any of the Crystal Chronicles games, I buy these knowing they suck. And I somehow beat it with a simile.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 25, 2012)

Shadow the hedgehog


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 25, 2012)

Zelda II - the Adventure of Link
Rad Gravity


----------



## Arras (Sep 25, 2012)

Kirby's Air Ride. This might just be my most played Gamecube game after Pokemon Colosseum and XD.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 25, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Any of the Crystal Chronicles games, I buy these knowing they suck. And I somehow beat it with a simile.



I thought everybody loved Crystal Chronicles.

Also I enjoyed the most recent one (The Crystal Shards or something) and enjoyed it pretty well. Everyone else thought it was shit.


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the Crystal Chronicles games, I buy these knowing they suck. And I somehow beat it with a simile.
> ...



I dont hate it, and my first word to describe it wouldn't be "shitty" its just that RoF and CB felt like they really just weren't Good games. Think of it like how people tend to feel towards Minecraft, its not a BAD game, it just doesnt really feel like a good game, that said many people still enjoy it. Am I more clear or did I just confuse you even more


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh yes, I like a whole lot of games that are considered to be shitty:
> 
> _Sonic R_ was proclaimed one of the worst games in the series - it's incredibly buggy and its poor graphics are an eyesore, but back in the day, I bought an original copy of the game for the PC and I literally infected all my friends with true love for it. We spent countless hours playing it, and I have no idea how many times I managed to complete the game due to restarting it numerous time. To most, it's a complete and utter failure. To me, it's a real gem.


+1 to this. I remember there was a song that plays in one of the levels that was really catchy. Anyway, I really loved that game.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 26, 2012)

the Sonic Adventure games come to mind. Wouldn't say they are awful per say, just sloppy. KOTOR 2 I suppose really is a cripple in terms of a game but mods have made it a lot more enjoyable, and the story as far as anything Star Wars concerned in a video game is probably one of the best going for it


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Probably Sonic Adventure 2: Battle I always see people hating and I can see why but I remember loving it when I was younger.
Also, Chao Garden rocks.


----------



## hatredg0d (Sep 26, 2012)

call of duty mw3.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 28, 2012)

FIFA-series. I hate their lack of innovation and just plain milking the series, but I love football and everything around it.
I'm proud to pirate it every year though, absolutely hate to pay for it.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 28, 2012)

I loved the original Rune Factory, even though it was the worst in the series.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I loved the original Rune Factory, even though it was the worst in the series.



i never got into the game, it was weird.idk



Satangel said:


> FIFA-series. I hate their lack of innovation and just plain milking the series, but I love football and everything around it.
> I'm proud to pirate it every year though, absolutely hate to pay for it.



Agreed


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah yeah dude I know. It was hard to get into of you didnt know what was going on.


----------



## bowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Angry Birds. Popping green pigs is really satisfying


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2012)

bowser said:


> Angry Birds. Popping green pigs is really satisfying



Is Angry Birds really "shitty", though? For a free with ads/$1 game, I don't think it meets that qualification.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 28, 2012)

Naruto ninja storm 2.


----------



## Yepi69 (Sep 28, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros.Wii


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yoshi's Island DS
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (DS)
Shadow the Hedgehog (PS2)
Looney Toons: Space Race (DC)
Stunt GP (PC)
Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (DS)
Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day! (DS)
The Sims 2 DS (Ridiculously shitty game, but definitely breaks the norm from the Sims series in general, and I absolutely loved it)
Power Stone 2 (DC)
Wii Sports
Wii Fit
Mario Party 8
Strong Bad: Cool Game for Attractive People (Wii/PC)


----------



## ilman (Sep 28, 2012)

Sonic 06...(goes away)


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Sep 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



why dont you make one than


----------



## TyBlood13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lucifer666 said:


> Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (DS)


Odd, I have never heard that game be called shitty, as it was really good, IMO.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 28, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (DS)
> ...



I love timing-based commands in turn based RPGs but it was a bit excessive here. Bowser's Inside Story was much, much better.


----------



## emigre (Sep 28, 2012)

Just those weeaboo games I play.


----------



## Xale (Sep 28, 2012)

Sonic 06, love that game but it was god awful.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 28, 2012)

The Dissidia games. The fighting mechanics are 10 shades of shit. But it's so damn satisfying.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd go with Tenchu. These games have pretty poor mechanics, and for the one on the Wii, you have to do some crazy bullshit things just to take down a guy wearing armor (extra mission 57 I think). I still really enjoy the series despite that.


----------



## JFTS (Sep 28, 2012)

I do enjoy old PS1 movie lisenced games. Many of them are just average and not bad, but all them have an incredible novelty!


----------



## Mars_x (Sep 28, 2012)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde

jk, Butt Ugly Martians: B.K.M. Battles, for the GBA.
Dunno why, maybe it's the cool soundtrack.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 28, 2012)

JFTS said:


> I do enjoy old PS1 movie lisenced games. Many of them are just average and not bad, but all them have an incredible novelty!



This. they were better than the new movie licensed games that are around today.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> The Dissidia games. The fighting mechanics are 10 shades of shit. But it's so damn satisfying.



I actually loved the mechanics. It's not exactly "competitive worthy" but it's really damn fun and very original.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll probably think of more later but, off the top of my head, Sonic Adventure 2. The physics and animations were terrible, the Knuckles/Rouge levels often got tedious, the voice acting was complete crap, the "rap" songs in Knuckles' levels were godawful, the camera sucked, there were way too many elementary-level glitches, the story took itself way too seriously, and it's overall so bad that I almost feel embarrassed to play it in front of anyone, even though I'm normally not like that at all. But good grief, on the occasion I play it, I love it to death.

I can't say the same about Sonic Adventure 1. I did sorta like Adventure 1, yes, but everything bad about Adventure 2 was worse in Adventure 1, and it just wasn't as fun.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'll probably think of more later but, off the top of my head, Sonic Adventure 2. The physics and animations were terrible, the Knuckles/Rouge levels often got tedious, the voice acting was complete crap, the "rap" songs in Knuckles' levels were godawful, the camera sucked, there were way too many elementary-level glitches, the story took itself way too seriously, and it's overall so bad that I almost feel embarrassed to play it in front of anyone, even though I'm normally not like that at all. But good grief, on the occasion I play it, I love it to death.
> 
> I can't say the same about Sonic Adventure 1. I did sorta like Adventure 1, yes, but everything bad about Adventure 2 was worse in Adventure 1, and it just wasn't as fun.


I liked 1 and 2 lol >.>;


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 29, 2012)

I really don't know what to answer here. To me, any game that I play and actually enjoy is by my definition 'not shitty'. And since I'm usually picking games with high scores, there aren't that many games that I've played with low scores.

Hmm...perhaps these:

Mario Picross & Mario Picross 2: great timewasters on the train (I like them better than the DS version, where you'll have to do quite some scrolling). Same category on the arcade halls: Logic pro.
(note: mario Picross 2 wasn't even localised outside Japan. And I haven't seen it on an 'underground retro' gaming list).

Tapper: never even seen it in arcade halls. But just the idea - getting everyone loaded! - is enough to make me smile (just picture google it. You can't miss it).

Lula: the sexy empire: a clunky click-'n play game. Lousy interface, you have no idea what exactly you had to do to do things right, some blatant bugs, repetitive...even for the early windows games, this was a clear example how not to make a game. But I enjoyed it for the obvious reasons (again: picture google. Guaranteed NSFW stuff, though).

UT3: it's trash. The GUI is designed by either the devil or a twelve year old (it's pretty much impossible to find someone you know online, let alone host your own server). Movements were tweaked, vehicle gameplay seemed to be designed to be on the other end of the spectrum from "fun" and the story was worse than what a five year old who had never HEARD of the franchise would be able to come up with (this and especially this picture give a good indication).
Regular CTF, on the other hand, is still the best I've played in any FPS thus far.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> I liked 1 and 2 lol >.>;


I did too, I just think they were terrible games. I honestly don't understand why so many people think Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 are so much better than Sonic Heroes and Shadow the Hedgehog. Those weren't the best games either, but with all the issues I mentioned for SA2 in my last post, both games are much better in almost literally every way (especially animation, glitches, and voice acting).


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ericthegreat said:
> 
> 
> > I liked 1 and 2 lol >.>;
> ...



I'm not so sure about the voice acting...


----------



## frogboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Frogger '97. It was the first videogame I ever played, which is why everything that's horrible about it doesn't bug me now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I'm not so sure about the voice acting...


I didn't say it was stellar, just that it was much better.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 29, 2012)

Red Steel the first one, I liked it better than the second one.

Cruis'n on the Wii I just liked it had that old school arcade game feel to it.

PO'd on the PS1 is was really good despite what reviewers said.

So many games that reviews slammed are really bad but sometime they are still entertaining even if they are far from perfect.

Edit: Like a monster movie with terrible special effects they can still provide a good time.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 29, 2012)

Super Buster Brothers on SNES, a game I never would've even known existed if it weren't for emulation. Basically what we'd call a minigame today, but it's one of my favorite games on any platform.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wever said:


> Mario Picross & Mario Picross 2: great timewasters on the train (I like them better than the DS version, where you'll have to do quite some scrolling). Same category on the arcade halls: Logic pro.
> (note: mario Picross 2 wasn't even localised outside Japan. And I haven't seen it on an 'underground retro' gaming list).


Mario's Picross isn't shit. It's insanely addictive (got it on my 3DS).


----------



## Auyx (Sep 29, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco_Rush:_Extreme_Racing

Just cant get enugh of this turd. I played it on N64 when I was a kid and I have emulated it on every machine to have said Hello World.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Oct 19, 2012)

Azure Dreams for the GBC.  It's a port of the Playstation game with a lot of elements removed and some changed, and some would say that it's a Pokemon ripoff (though the equivalent of a Pokeball is one of the rarest items in the game), but I've played the [email protected]#$ out of that game and loved it.  I got somewhere around 80 hours in before my official cartridge died on me, so I only managed to finish the freshly-restarted game via Lameboy and its speed-up function.

Without the speedup button, it's a simplistic RPG that goes way too slowly to be enjoyable.  With a speed-up button, it's enjoyable enough to at least finish once through.  I'm saddened that all of the Youtube videos I've seen are from people who have no idea how to play the game.  I'm not being egotistical there; the game basically says very early on "Here is how to change my (your first monster's) AI level from 'I assist you by adding slightly to your attacks' to 'I directly attack enemies for you'" and none of the videos I saw bothered to heed that advice.

I think my love for the game is partially because I never played the PSX version, so I never got to see the "full" version where the main character woos girls and such.  I don't care, I'll merge a ShoTroll with a Souvenir to create a Berserk that'll rip your effing head off in one turn.  [/geek]

EDIT:  This was also one of the few "dual-mode" cartridges, with a black plastic case, which meant that they would work on an original Game Boy (and Super Game Boy!) but had color enhancements for the GBC if played on one.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 19, 2012)

What can I say, Pokemon is the one I can think off the top of my head.

Oh, and Wii Sports. Love that shit, but I don't play it much anymore.

Hm, I used to love Sid & Al's Incredible Toons. Lost the disc, can't be bothered to pirate it.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 19, 2012)

Digimon World 4

I played it with with my cousins using 3 controllers and the multitap and loved it to death when we were growing up.

Every so often we'd meet up and play it, and we're in our twenties.


----------



## ichidansan (Oct 19, 2012)

hmm, a game that I remember that was slow, sometimes boring, and required me to buy the N64 memory card that jacks into the controller. BUT was somehow addictive and fun.






as a 8yr old I enjoyed it quite a bit, but now that I look back on it 12yr's later, well it was pretty suckish.


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2012)

At the moment it is Code of Princess.  The game is repetitive, but when I start playing I don't stop for an hour >_


----------



## DanTheManMS (Oct 19, 2012)

Dark said:


> At the moment it is Code of Princess.  The game is repetitive, but when I start playing I don't stop for an hour >_<


Haven't heard that name before.  Is it related to Legend Of Princess?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2012)

DanTheManMS said:


> Haven't heard that name before.  Is it related to Legend Of Princess?


It came out recently for the 3DS.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Oct 19, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> DanTheManMS said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't heard that name before.  Is it related to Legend Of Princess?
> ...


I stand corrected, thought I think I still prefer Legend Of Princess


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 19, 2012)

DanTheManMS said:


> I stand corrected, thought I think I still prefer Legend Of Princess


ROFL XD


----------

